# Videobericht: Westalpencross 2014 von Turin nach Nizza



## SchrottRox (8. September 2014)

...wenn mal nix in der Glotze kommt und das Wetter zu schlecht zum Radeln ist. Oder einfach, wenn euch die Westalpen zwischen Susa und Ventimiglia schon immer mal interessiert haben. Dann hätte ich vielleicht ein Filmchen für euch:


----------



## cruisingfix (9. September 2014)

...super film..  schöne Tour.
Überlege gerade  Was war mehr arbeit : "Die Tour zu kurbeln -oder den Film zu drehn ?!"   ;-)
Prima Bericht !!!
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (9. September 2014)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> ...super film..  schöne Tour.
> Überlege gerade  Was war mehr arbeit : "Die Tour zu kurbeln -oder den Film zu drehn ?!"   ;-)
> Prima Bericht !!!
> Gruß


Danke!
Die Tour kurbeln war teilweise recht anstrengend. Den Film "drehen" war recht einfach, bzw. auch willkommene Erholung. Den Film schneiden, das war tatsächlich richtig Arbeit. Ich bin auf über 85 Stunden am Rechner gekommen  ich glaube fast mehr Zeit, als wir im Sattel verbracht haben.

O.K. so beim zweiten Mal anguggen, sehe ich natürlich etliches was man hätte besser und vor allem kürzer machen können...


----------



## cruisingfix (9. September 2014)

.....kann nur gratullieren   für so ne tour u den film.... respekt   !
...die route würde i auch mal gern fahren	doch keine zeit u keine ausreichende kondition   
....träuuuummm


----------



## SchrottRox (10. September 2014)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> .....kann nur gratullieren   für so ne tour u den film.... respekt   !
> ...die route würde i auch mal gern fahren	doch keine zeit u keine ausreichende kondition
> ....träuuuummm


Danke, danke 
Also zum Nachfahren kann ich Dir schon mal die GPS-Daten hier geben: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.135628.html
Zeit ist natürlich immer ein Thema.  Und ehrlich? Kondition hatte(n) ich(wir) nicht wirklich viel. Deshalb mussten wir auch viel schieben, wo viele Andere noch gefahren wären...


----------



## SchrottRox (4. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt nehme ich mir mal Zeit und schreibe ein paar Zeilen zu unserer Tour. Erstens um zusätzliche Informationen Kund zu tun und zum Zweiten auch für mich, damit ich selbst mal nachschauen kann. Man wird ja vergesslich...
Immer wieder las ich Berichte von den Westalpen, dem Ligurischen Grenzkamm, einsamen Gegenden, sah beeindruckende Bilder und war völlig fasziniert. Abstand so etwas selbst zu unternehmen, nahm ich eigentlich nur, weil mir die Hin- und Rückfahrt unmöglich, bzw. viel zu kompliziert erschien. Irgendwann erwähnte ich mal die Westalpen in einem "Vorgespräch" zur kommenden Alpenüberquerung bei meinem Bikekumpel Frank.
Monate später, völlig unerwartet, schickte er mir plötzlich die Buchungsbestätigung für einen Flug von München nach Turin und zurück. Er hatte in den bekannten GPS-Foren nach Touren gesucht und eine "Rundreise" gefunden, welche man gut von Turin aus hätte starten können. Etwas überrumpelt und fragend schaute ich aus der Wäsche (wir telefonieren nur, oder haben per Mail Kontakt), aber RUNDREISE? Nööö, geht gar nicht!!! Wenn schon Westalpen, dann bitte von Nord nach Süd und bis zum Meer. Aber Hallo!!!
Also, dann doch noch mal schnell telefoniert und nach Alternativen geschaut. Dabei dann die Route Susa-Ventimiglia gefunden. Quasi der "Klassiker", wurde zumindest schon mehrfach so gefahren und GPS-Daten findet man auch. Dann nach Rückreisemöglichkeiten von Ventimiglia nach Turin gesucht. Dabei ist mein Kumpel dann irgendwie auf den Flughafen in Nizza gestoßen. Gebongt - gebucht - Grunddaten standen somit fest! Turin-Nizza als Start- Zielort, das Zeitfenster war klar und nun ging es "nur" noch um die einzelnen Etappen und die Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten herauszufinden.
Unsere (bis jetzt) bewährte Vorgehensweise:
Zuerst eine Wunsch-Route heraussuchen, dann nach Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten auf der Route schauen. Wir machen das meist mit Booking.com, weil man da auch gleich die Lage der Ünterkünfte auf der Karte sieht und evtl. Alternativen in der Nähe finden kann. Wenn es keine freien Zimmer gibt, dann wird die Strecke umgeplant. Wir haben alle Übernachtungen im Voraus gebucht. Das hat natürlich Vor- und Nachteile. Die für uns größten Vorteile sind a) keine lange Zimmersuche nach 10-14 Stunden Radelfahren, b) ein gewisser "Zwang" auch bei z.B. schlechtem Wetter die Etappe zu bewältigen. Nachteil ist, wenn irgend etwas schief läuft (Verletzung, irreparable Panne...) man teilweise Stornogebühren hat, oder manche Buchungen Vorkasse verlangen. Zudem sind natürlich nicht alle Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten bei Booking.com aufgeführt. Vor allem einfache, günstige Zimmer wären vielfach auch noch direkt vor Ort zu finden, aber wie gesagt ist uns das Risiko kein Zimmer zu finden, oder noch mal ein paar hundert Höhenmeter zusätzlich zu fahren (hatten wir schon), einfach zu doof.

Ach so, vielleicht noch folgendes. Bei Flugreisen nahmen wir bis jetzt (Sardinien, Teneriffa) immer unsere eigenen Räder im Flieger mit. Ohne speziellen Bikekoffer, nur mit Pappe geschützt, Pedale ab und Lenker verdreht. Manchmal noch (beim Hinflug) das Schaltwerk und die Scheibenbremsen demontiert. Immer mehr Fluglinien lassen diese Möglichkeit zu, ich weiß es von Air Berlin und Lufthansa mit sämtlichen "Untergesellschaften". Somit stellt sich nicht mehr die Frage, wohin mit dem rießigen Bikekoffer! Bislang sind unsere Bikes immer nahezu unversehrt angekommen, obwohl sehr unsanft damit Umgegangen wird. Siehe Video Westalpencross 2014 ab 1:15 :-(
Ach so, noch was...der Flug hat uns hin und rück zusammen nur 210 € pro Nase gekostet. Dadurch dass wir die Rücksäcke ins Handgepäck nahmen, liefen die Räder als normales Gepäck und haben nichts gekostet! Normalerweise wären pro Rad und Flug 50€ fällig geworden. Das als Tip!


Genug gefaselt...

*1. Tag*
Los ging es für uns am 09.08.2014 vom Münchner Flughafen um 11:00 Uhr. Vorbildlicher Umgang mit den Rädern.






Nach ca. 1 Stunde Flug sind wir in Turin gelandet. Gute 70 Kilometer wären es zu unserer ersten Unterkuft in Arnodera/Susa gewesen. Zu weit für diese Uhrzeit, also sind wir nur 22 km nach Alpignano zum Bahnhof geradelt und dann mit dem Zug weiter bis Susa. Dort das kleine Altstädtchen angeschaut, Proviant gekauft und dann zu unserem Übernachtungsort in Alpignano, B&B Scotty & Co weitergefahren.















*2. Tag*
Am nächsten Tag, Himmel leicht bedeckt aber recht warm, ging es los.
Blick auf Arnodera:





Erst mal gut 1900 hm am Stück auf den Colle dell´Assietta. Anfangs noch erträgliche Steigung auf Asphalt, später dann steiler und Schotter. Wir haben recht viel geschoben, nicht nur weil Frank, mein Bikekumpel, gut für Proviant gesorgt hatte und jeder zusätzlich drei Dosen Lebenssaft plus Vesperstulle zu schleppen hatte...















Caserna Gran Serin










Am Colle dell´Assietta





Abzweig von der Schotterstrasse auf den Wanderweg "Strada dei Cannoni", es beginnt ein gut fahrbarer Trail.





Kurz vor Sauze d´Oulx unser Hotel "Le Torre" (günstigste Unterkunft der gesamten Tour)





Heute insgesamt 35 km und 2076 hm Aufstieg, 1280 hm Abstieg.

*3. Tag*
Start in Sauze d´Oulx mit dem Lift. Das war übrigens der einzigste, in Betrieb befindliche Lift der ganzen Tour. Der Lift bleibt zwar häufig stehen und es beginnt zu regnen, aber wir wollen nicht meckern und lassen uns gut 750 hm hochschaukeln.





Unser Ziel ist der Colle Basset, den wir nach weiteren 300 hm erreichen. Auch der Regen lässt nach und die Sonne blinzelt immer wieder durch die Wolken.















Endlich die Abfahrt. Ein super Trail, welcher immer wieder die Schotterstrasse quert. Wir sind ohne Anstrengung schneller als die ganzen Moppeds und Geländewägen 










Da wir relativ früh an unserem Etappenziel angekommen sind, haben wir noch eine Extrarunde gedreht. So kamen wir dann auf insgesamt 38 km, nur 850 hm Aufstieg und knapp 1600 hm Abstieg.
Im Hotel.





*4. Tag*
Bestes Wetter, Start der Tour mit einem Trail, welchen wir Tags zuvor auf der "Extrarunde" entdeckt hatten, dann ein kurzes Stück Asphalt und danach eine ewige Schotterpiste durchs Valle del Thures.















Wer hat eigentlich diese Zeichen hinterlassen?





Das letzte Stück zum Bivaco Andrea kürzen wir tragenderweiße ab





Das kleine Bivaco ist immer offen, es stehen sechs Schlafmöglichkeiten zur Verfügung, es gibt Geschirr, Kerzen und sogar eine Schachtel Gauloises liegt bereit...wir können widerstehen. Aber eine Nacht in der Hütte hätte schon was...





Vom Bivaco bis hoch zum Colle di Thures sind es knapp 300 hm, welche geschoben/getragen werden müssen.










Oben am Colle (2800 hm) hat man, sofern das Wetter mitspielt, eine schöne Aussicht zurück nach Italien, bzw. voraus Richtung Frankreich















Die Abfahrt ist Anfangs nicht flüssig fahrbar. Der teils ausgewaschene, schmale Pfad und die engen Kehren verlangen hohe Fahrkünste. Das legt sich später und man kommt voll auf seine Kosten.





Blick zurück zum Colle





Ankunft im Hotel "La Ptite Auberge" in Aiguilles





Tagesleistung: 35 km, 1425 hm Aufstieg und 1500 hm Abstieg.


----------



## SchrottRox (4. Oktober 2014)

*5. Tag*
Heute wäre unsere Königsetappe. Heute regnet es. Wir versuchen irgendwie eine Alternative zu finden, scheitern aber und entschließen wenigstens die Strecke zu "verkürzen". Die Hotelbesitzerin findet einen Linienbus, welcher uns immerhin 10 km und 450 hm "shuttelt".





Dann geht es auf mehr oder weniger gut fahrbarer Schotterpiste bis zum Refuge de la Blanche.










Die folgenden ca. 500 hm gehen nur noch schiebend- und tragrenderweise. Eine echte Plackerei, die keinen Spaß bereitet. Teils graupelt es, teils pfeift der Wind saukalt von der Seite. Ich komme absolut an meine körperlichen Grenzen. Zumindest haben wir keinen Wassermangel, wie von Anderen schon berichtet...










Völlig ausgepowert und durchgefrohren kommen wir endlich oben an. Wir sind auf dem Colle da la Noire! 2955 m hoch, höher habe ich das Rocky noch nie getragen...















Das Wetter wird zunehmend besser, kurz nach dem Lac de la Noire kommt die Sonne raus. Dann folgt die Abfahrt durchs Ubayetal. Genialer Trail! Ein mal kurz unterbrochen durch eine Steinkante, welche kletternderweise überwunden wird, man könnte wohl auch schon vorher nach rechts über eine Wiese abzweigen und das Stück umfahren. Wir haben aber keinen Weg bzw. Markierungen gesehen. Der Trail erscheint schier endlos, und man muss auspassen dass einem vor lauter Euphorie kein Fahrfehler passiert. Es gibt halt doch immer wieder mal kleine Hindernisse.










Irgendwann im Verlauf des Trails, stossen wir auf ein Rudel bellender Hunde. Die "Scheffin" kommt uns auf dem Trail entgegen. Ich kann sie beschwichtigen und wir werden Freunde 















Für uns endet die Abfahrt kurz vor Maljasset und wir zweigen ab ins Vallon de Mary, unserem zweiten Anstieg. Würden wir so vielleicht nicht mehr machen, da die nun folgenden 750 hm zum Col de Mary kaum gefahren werden können. Mit den zwei Anstiegen habe zumindest ich mich deutlich übernommen. Beim Laufen, Schieben, Tragen hab ich eh Probleme und mein Radel wog incl. der Rahmentasche fast drei Kilo mehr als das leichte Carbon-Fully von Frank. Aber Freunde helfen sich und wir tauschten beim Aufstieg die Fahrzeuge. Welch Unterschied...










Oben am Col Mary angekommen, stand die Sonne schon tief. Noch ca. 18 km durchs Valle del Maurin bis Acceglio, gottseidank fast nur Abwärts auf Anfangs auf tollem Trail, später grobe Schotterpiste und zum Schluss dann Asphalt.















Tagesleisung heute: 62 km, knapp 2500 hm Aufstieg und 2740 hm Abstieg.
*
6. Tag*
Nach dem gestrigen Tag sind meine "Knochen" recht angeschlagen. Heute schon wieder 2200 hm? Ich habe meine Zweifel ob ich das schaffe. Wir schauen nach einer Alternative. Zug, Linienbus, Shuttle, Daumen rausstrecken - mir wäre alles Recht gewesen. Der Mensch im Hotel gibt sein Bestes, telefoniert und schaut im Internet - nix, niente, rien, nothing! Also entschließen wir erst mal die 10 km hinunter zum "Punte Marmora" zu rollen. Hier müssen wir dann entgültig entscheiden, ob es geradeaus eine ätzende Straßen-Zug-Alternative wird, oder doch die eigentlich vorgesehene Route durchs Vallone di Marmora auf den Colle d´Esischie. Wir nahmen Zweiteres. Die Auffahrt ist komplett asphaltiert und mit einigen Photostops empfand ich die 1500 hm am Stück völlig easy. Zumindest jetzt im Nachhinein.










Colle d´Fauniera, unser höchster Punkt heute (2480 hm). Ab da ging es bis auf ein kurzes Stück, wo man die Teerstraße abkürzen kann, ebenfalls komplett auf Asphalt hinunter nach Demonte.





In Demonte gab es dann ein frisch gezapftes und eine Partion Nudeln, da in Anbetracht der kommenden, zweiten Steigung mit immerhin gut 600 hm Steigung, der Kräftespeicher gefüllt sein will. Der Anstieg war wieder komplett Asphalt und am höchsten Punkt angekommen, fanden wir eine schöne Abfahrtsalternative nach Valdieri auf einem Wanderweg, welche die Straße immer wieder kreuzt. Macht Laune! Als Unterkunft hatten wir eine frisch renovierte Villa 















Essensempfehlung: http://www.locandadelfalco.it/ Der Besitzer, Herr Luciano, hat beste Kontakte zu Übernachtungen, Tourguides und vieles mehr...

*7. Tag*
Eigentlich war die heutige Etappe durch das Sabbione-Tal geplant und hätte gleich mit einer 1600 hm Auffahrt begonnen. Wir schauten auf der Karte und waren uns einig die Tour umzuplanen. Ein Tal weiter östlich (Valle Vermenagna) dachten wir in Limone Piemonte mit dem Lift auf den Colletto Campanino zu kommen. Deshalb radelten wir runter nach Roccavione und nahmen die Bahn nach Limone Piemonte. So Weit so gut. Leider sind alle Liftanlagen im Sommer außer Betrieb! Mist! Hinzu kommt, dass noch mächtig Touribetrieb herrscht, Feiertag ist und gefühlt alle Italiener mit dem Auto auf "unseren" Berg wollen. Wir können nicht verstehen, dass man die Gondel außer Betrieb lässt. An so einem Tag wäre das eine sichere Einnahmequelle...
Die ursprünglich geplante Route ist mit Sicherheit noch schöner, hat aber auch einiges an Höhenmetern mehr. Wenn man fit ist, dann auf jeden Fall über den Sabbione.
Mal kein Auto...





Ab dem Coletto Campanin wurde es wieder ruhig und bis auf ein paar Moppedfahrer, Radler und Wanderer wurden wir mit herrlicher Landschaft und überraschender Blütenvielfalt (vermutlich war der feuchte Sommer schuld) belohnt.




















Komplett auf Schotterpisten ging es im stetigen Auf und Ab bis zu dem Rifugio Don Barbera, unserer einzigsten Hüttenübernachtung.





Hüttenübernachtungen muss man mögen, oder auch nicht. Vielleicht wegen des Feiertages, waren alle (Stock-)Betten in den vier Zimmern belegt. Das Essen war gut und sehr reichhaltig, der Rotwein süffig aber auch schwer nötig...Ohrenstöpsel nicht vergessen!





Eckdaten heute: ca. 58 km und 2000 hm Aufstieg und 700 hm Abstieg. Davon ca. 10 km und 350 hm mit der Bahn.

*8. Tag*
Heute werden wir Meer sehen, heute führt uns die Route nach Ventimiglia. Die Tourdaten klingen fast schon unglaubwürdig: 80 km, 1600 hm Aufstieg und sagenhafte 3700 hm Abstieg!!! Am Ende werden es sogar 95 km, 1770 hm Aufstieg und 3850 hm Abstieg...
Vom Rifugio geht es auf einsamen Schotterpisten erst mal bis zum Passo Tanarello. Die letzten 200 hm Aufstieg erfolgen auf mieserabler Lehm-Steinstraße. Zwei PKW´s haben zu kämpfen, wir auch, obwohl es nicht sonderlich steil ist.










Dann folgt eine 400 hm Abfahrt, gefolgt von 350 hm Auffahrt, wo wir uns dann auch noch kurz verfahren haben. Nach dem Rifugio Monte Grai (geschlossen) hätten wir uns rechts halten sollen, sind aber dem Hauptweg Abwärts gefolgt. Nach über 100 hm ist uns das erst aufgefallen. Laut der OSM-Karte gab es einen Verbindungsweg zurück zur geplanten Route, diesen mussten wir aber komplett schieben/tragen. Also aufpassen. Zurück auf unserem Weg fanden wir Markierungen, welche diesen als MTB-Weg auswiesen. Ganz schön gewagt. Zwar hat er uns sehr gefallen, aber fahrbar ist er nur teilweise. Abschnitte die Aufwärts führen, haben wir aufgrund groben Schotters, häufig schieben müssen. Dafür ist er recht spektakulär von der Wegführung.















Uns hat dieser Weg viel Zeit gekostet. Blick auf die Karte - Planänderung! Wir fanden an dem Passo Muratone eine vielversprechende Abfahrt auf der Via Alpina nach Saorge. Vallon de Bolega. Zwar nach Westen und nicht in Richtung Süden, aber dort sahen wir eine Eisenbahnlinie, welche direkt nach Ventimiglia führt. So hätten wir uns etliche Kilomer sparen können. HÄTTEN. Es fuhr nähmlich nach 16 Uhr kein Zug mehr...
Der Weg nach unten war sensationell! Etwas ungehobelt und einige Spitzkehren am Anfang, vielleicht auch ein bissl Steinig und manch Ast über und auf dem Weg. Aber in Summe genial! Die absolute GrappaBiker-Empfehlung.





Saorge ist ein noch sehr ursprünglich gebliebenes Dorf und hat uns schwer beeindruckt. Am Hang gelegen, sehr enge, nicht mit Auto befahrbare Gassen, Häuser wegen Platzmangel teils über die Gassen gebaut. Wow! Die Bevölkerung scheint, sagen wir mal, sehr relaxt zu sein. Zumindest war das unser Eindruck des viel zu kurzen Besuches. Da rächt es sich, wenn man alle Übernachtungen im Voraus bucht...





Wie schon geschrieben, der erhoffte Zug fuhr nicht mehr, Regen setzte ein und wir hatten noch ca. 35 km bis Ventimiglia. Gottseidank quasi nur Abwärts, aber dafür auf fetter Autostraße mit einigen Tunnels.





Gegen 19:15 Uhr sind wir dann aber endlich in Ventimiglia am Strand angekommen.


----------



## SchrottRox (4. Oktober 2014)

*9.-12. Tag*
Die letzten Tage werde ich versuchen nur kurz zu beschreiben. An Tag 9 sind wir von Ventimiglia nach Nizza gefahren. Erst so gut es geht am Strand entlang, später dann auf einen Panoramaweg, hoch über Monaco.






























Nizza "von oben", im Hintergrund ist der Flughafen zu sehen.





In Nizza hatten wir drei Übernachtungen, somit genug Zeit für eine Radelrunde auf den Mont Chauve mit anschließendem, sehr anspruchsvollem "Nizza-Trail". Ein Tail auf einer Hügelkette, welche direkt nach Nizza führt.










Am nächsten Tag sind wir eine kleine Erkundungstour gefahren (geschaut, wo wir in der Nähe des Flughafens Verpackungsmaterial bekommen), noch ein bissl die Stadt angeschaut und baden gewesen.










Am letzten Tag nur noch zum Flugafen geradelt, Räder verpackt und wieder zurück nach München.





München Flughafen. Gibt es denn keine verdammte Möglichkeit den Airport mit dem Fahrrad zu verlassen ohne die Autobahn zu nehmen? Also wir haben nach Kreuz- und Querfahren nix gefunden und sind dann in die S-Bahn um das Gelände zu verlassen...

Resümee:
- Flug, Räder mitnehmen und nur Rucksack - Genial! Günstiger geht es nicht.
- Wetter war dieses Jahr bescheiden, aber wir hatten bis auf den Col de la Noire größtenteils Glück
- Das Zimmerbuchen war wieder gut, aber man hätte es (bis auf das Rifugio Barbera) sparen können. Es gab immer genügend freie Zimmer.
- Die Strecken waren recht gut ausgesucht, birgt aber noch Potential
- Wenn möglich keine zwei Anstiege am Tag
- Das nächsten Mal mit leichterem Rad
- So einsam wie teils berichtet ist es nicht (mehr)
- Trinkwasser gab es bei uns genug ;-)

Insgesamt kamen wir auf 550 km und 17 000 hm.

Unsere GPS-Daten sind hier zu finden: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.135628.html

Den Anfangs erwähnten Film dazu gibt es hier: 





Gemafreie Musik by Cayzland Music
www.cayzland-music.de


----------



## Ventoux. (5. Oktober 2014)

Sehr schöner Bericht, danke. Und einiges kommt einem doch sehr bekannt vor aus meinen Touren 2013. Das Video werde ich mir an einem ungemütlichen Wintertag anschauen, wenn die Sehnsucht nach Biken in den Bergen unerträglich wird.

Westalpencross 2015


----------



## terryx (5. Oktober 2014)

Sehr schönes Video, vielen Dank ! Wir sind vor 4 Wochen von Susa nach Ventimiglia gefahren, allerdings auf der klassischen Zahn-Route. Tolle Gegend!!


----------



## SchrottRox (6. Oktober 2014)

terryx schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Video, vielen Dank ! Wir sind vor 4 Wochen von Susa nach Ventimiglia gefahren, allerdings auf der klassischen Zahn-Route. Tolle Gegend!!



Danke! Wie habt ihr das mit Areise und Rückreise gemacht?

Grüße,
Al


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (7. Oktober 2014)

Sehr schöner Bericht.


----------



## terryx (7. Oktober 2014)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Danke! Wie habt ihr das mit Areise und Rückreise gemacht?



Wir haben die Autos in Susa am Hotel stehen gelassen und sind dann von Ventimiglia aus mit dem Bummelzug zurück nach Susa gefahren, mit Umstieg in Turin. Hat insgesamt so ca. 4 Stunden gedauert und war überhaupt kein Problem. Von Nizza aus wäre das auch gegangen.

Ich hatte ursprünglich vorgehabt, von Köln aus komplett mit dem Zug anzureisen, aber so waren wir flexibler.


----------



## SchrottRox (7. Oktober 2014)

terryx schrieb:


> Wir haben die Autos in Susa am Hotel stehen gelassen und sind dann von Ventimiglia aus mit dem Bummelzug zurück nach Susa gefahren, mit Umstieg in Turin. Hat insgesamt so ca. 4 Stunden gedauert und war überhaupt kein Problem. Von Nizza aus wäre das auch gegangen.
> 
> Ich hatte ursprünglich vorgehabt, von Köln aus komplett mit dem Zug anzureisen, aber so waren wir flexibler.


 
Ah ok, hatte ich mir fast schon so gedacht. Nach Nizza sind wir ja auch nur wegen dem Flughafen, sonst wären wir auch nicht bis dort hin.
Bahnfahren klappt tatsächlich in der Regel recht gut und ist dazu noch günstig.
Wir kommen halt aus zwei verschiedenen Richtungen. München und ich aus dem Hohenloher Land. So hätten wir irgendwie mit zwei Autos fahren müssen, oder uns irgendwo treffen und gemeinsam weiter. Aber da die Flüge (bei Vorausbuchung) so günstig waren, wären wir, alles zusammengezählt, nicht günstiger gekommen.
Interessieren täte mich jetzt noch eine Route von weiter nördlich bis Susa. Aber mal sehen, nächstes Jahr will ja auch noch was geradelt werden...


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (12. Oktober 2014)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Wer hat eigentlich diese Zeichen hinterlassen?


Hab ich anderswo auch gesehen (bei Montgenèvre).
Vermutlich richtet sich das ja gegen (deutsche?) Jeep- und Motorrad- Tourenfahrer.
Da hat jemand ganz schön viel Aufwand getrieben mit seinem Protest. Hoffentlich nicht unter Nutzung eines Motorrads.

Danke für den Bericht. Supersorgfältig aufbereitet, und sehr brauchbare Infos.
Nur der 'Col Mary', der heisst auf meiner Karte Col de Maurin http://www.wanderreitkarte.de/index.php?lon=6.8864&lat=44.5518&zoom=16


----------



## SchrottRox (12. Oktober 2014)

Hallo keinTrinkwasser,

jetzt versehe ich diese Zeichen erst...scheinen sich tatsächlich gegen die "motorbetriebenen Wanderer" zu richten.

_Col Mary_ heißt der Übergang, wenn man von französischer Seite durchs _Vallon de Mary_ kommt. Auf italienischer Seite heißt das Tal _Valle del Maurin_ und quasi dieselbe Stelle dann _Col de Maurin_. So könnte ich es mir zumindest auf meiner Karte zusammenreimen:




http://www.istitutogeograficocentrale.it/index_ger.asp


----------



## on any sunday (12. Oktober 2014)

Schöner Bericht. Immer wieder tolle Gegend und mit dem Rad auch schon 7 Jahre her  http://www.offroad-only.de/WestalpenX2007.htm Die Videos muss ich irgendwann mal neu abspeichern und verlinken.

Die Schweineschablone gibt es auch am Colle della Finestra. Werde mal ein paar italienische Freunde fragen, wer die anbringt. Wundert mich nicht, wie immer fallen die Deppen auf, denen der liebe Gott weder Kinderstube noch Hirn mitgegeben hat.




KTM Monti e Mare 2014-043 by stollenvernichter, on Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (17. Oktober 2014)

Auch von meiner Seite vielen Dank für den Bericht, das Video (habe ich erst zur Hälfte geschaut) und den Track. Da meine Route Susa - Ventimiglia bis auf den Noire doch ziemlich anders verlaufen ist, gibt es ja eine Menge Potential für eine zweite Tour mit anderer Route.

Bei eurem Bierkonsum in den ersten Filmminuten musste ich doch staunen. So "gestärkt" kommt man doch kaum noch den Berg hoch. Außerdem zerhaut mir in Verbindung mit der ungewohnten Anstrengung schon das abendliche Weizen nach wenigen Tagen die Verdauung. Respekt! Beruhigend, dass im Film doch mal zu sehen ist, dass ihr normales Wasser in den Trinkbeutel füllt 

Grüße,
  Daniel


----------



## Route66 (17. Oktober 2014)

Hi, 

schöner Bericht und super Bilder  

Das Vid muss ich mir mal reinziehen wenn ich mehr Zeit hab....


----------



## SchrottRox (18. Oktober 2014)

Hey Danke!

...und ich hab schon die meisten Biersequenzen wieder herausgeschnitten da mir das selbst schon etwas viel vorkam 

Aber ich sag nur: Übung macht den Alki:


----------



## Fubbes (18. Oktober 2014)

Mit scheint, das Biken ist nur vorgetäuscht, um den übermäßigen Bierkonsum zu verstecken. 
Und wer von euch beiden hat nun bei dem Lied gesungen?


----------



## Speedskater (19. Oktober 2014)

Danke für den schönen Bericht. Da muss ich wohl auch mal lang radeln.

Ich findes das ganz normal, dass man bei so einer Tour reichlich isotonische Getränke zu sich nimmt, das mach ich auch so.


----------



## Tobsn (21. Oktober 2014)

Prost!!!


----------



## Fubbes (21. Oktober 2014)

Chaberton? Das ist ja kein normaler Berg


----------



## SchrottRox (21. Oktober 2014)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Chaberton? Das ist ja kein normaler Berg



...da braucht´s ein Moretti


----------



## VAN HALEN (23. Oktober 2014)

Super Film. Hab schon jeden Tag auf die Bierszene gewartet.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (11. Januar 2015)

Es kam heute nichts in der Glotze und das Wetter ist auch zu schlecht zum Radeln... da stöberte ich im Forum um mich für  unsere für den Herbst geplante Westalpen-Tour etwas schlau zu machen... da kam Euer Film genau recht! Vielen Dank, und !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (26. Januar 2015)

@SchrottRox Habe jetzt den ganzen Film gesehen. Sehr kurzweilig. Ich finde ihr habt das Optimum rausgeholt zwischen zeitaufwändigen Stativ-Sequenzen und ungeliebter "Helm"-Kamera. Irgendwann muss man ja auch vorwärts kommen. Das Filmen mit zwei Videokameras bringt auch interessante Effekte. Die Bierszenen geben dem ganzen einen strukturierten Ablauf 

Wenn du den Noire bei Sonne sehen willst, schau mal hier: http://alpen-biken.de/dyn/alpentag_dir_alpentour2010_ident_tag3.html

Bin auch wieder am Planen für die Westalpen. Eventuell ist der Thures dabei, den kenne ich noch nicht. Die Abfahrt sah im Film aber ganz passabel aus.

Das Rocky sieht bei dir übrigens doch etwas zu klein aus.


----------



## SchrottRox (27. Januar 2015)

Fubbes schrieb:


> @SchrottRox Habe jetzt den ganzen Film gesehen. Sehr kurzweilig. Ich finde ihr habt das Optimum rausgeholt zwischen zeitaufwändigen Stativ-Sequenzen und ungeliebter "Helm"-Kamera. Irgendwann muss man ja auch vorwärts kommen. Das Filmen mit zwei Videokameras bringt auch interessante Effekte. Die Bierszenen geben dem ganzen einen strukturierten Ablauf
> 
> Wenn du den Noire bei Sonne sehen willst, schau mal hier: http://alpen-biken.de/dyn/alpentag_dir_alpentour2010_ident_tag3.html
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Fubbes,

Deine verlinkte Internetseite war übrigens der Hauptgrund dass wir diese Tour gemacht haben . Diese überaus beeindruckenden Bilder hatten es uns sehr angetan. Das wollten wir einfach auch mal sehen...
Ja das Rockylein. Zu klein, zu schwer - aber mir taugt es von der Sitzposition trotzdem. Auch wenn ich aussehe wie der Affe auf dem Schleifstein . Für dieses Jahr habe ich meinen Plastikbomber (Rocky Altitude) wieder fit gemacht. Das werde ich demnächst mal eine Woche auf Gran Canaria testen und dann sehen, welches Radl wieder in die Alpen darf  
Ob wieder Westalpen oder vielleicht mal ganz östlich...wer weiß


----------



## Fubbes (7. August 2015)

Nochmal danke für das Video. Habe mir gerade noch mal ein paar Ausschnitte angesehen, da ich dieses Jahr selbst am Thures und Col d'Esischie war und in der Don Babera genächtigt habe. Schön, das noch mal bewegt zu sehen.

Das Gipfelmoretti am Chaberton war auch dabei:


----------



## SchrottRox (8. August 2015)

Hallo Fubbes,

wahnsinns Kulisse, selbst der Himmel ist nicht nur "langweilig blau"...

...und dann noch ein Gipfelbier! Was will Mann mehr 

Bei uns geht es erst am 23. los. Haben uns für eine Österreich-Slowenien-Italien-Tour entschieden. 600 km auf 10 Etappen, leider wird es nicht so grandiose Berge zu sehen geben...


----------



## Fubbes (8. August 2015)

Das Gipfelbier fiel mir schwer. Ich war gelinde gesagt ziemlich platt da oben. Erster Tag, 2000 hm am Stück, davon mehr als 1000 zu Fuß, alles bei voller Sonnenbestrahlung. 
Die Hitze, die wir dieses Jahr ertragen mussten, war sowieso sagenhaft. Oben waren es bestimmt noch 25 Grad. In den Rümpfen der Geschütztürme stapelt sich allerdings noch der Schnee.
Außer einem Gewitter zwischen Bassa Druos und Valdieri gab es auch keinen Regen. 
Die Villa Marsiglia war leider belegt, aber die Dame hat sich eine Heidenmühe gegeben, uns noch eine Unterkunft zu besorgen. Es war immerhin schon 20 Uhr. Wir sind dann in Entracque gelandet.

Viel Spaß bei deiner eigenen Tour. Ein Ost-Ost-Alpencross schwebt mit auch noch im Kopf herum. Ziel: Adria. Route: Bisher keinen Plan. Bin gespannt auf deine Strecke.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## SchrottRox (8. August 2015)

Das ist natürlich mehr als heftig...bin mal gespannt was uns für Wetter erwartet.

Die geplante Tour kannst Du hier schon mal angucken: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.141470.html


----------

